# Plowfeet for a Snobear



## CruZer (Oct 24, 2006)

I made these shoes for my snobear and have been meaning to post pix. I've used them all winter and have not had a problem with them. I took quarter inch steel sheet,cut a 4 inch circle and used a hydraulic press to dimple them in the middle.(A little torch heat helps ,too ).
Then I welded threaded 5/8 inch rod onto the shoe and made the mounting bracket. You have to get the angle just right to have the shoe sit flat on the ground when the plow is down.Add a couple of washers and nuts fro heighth adjustment and you're ready to plow.
Glenn


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

nice work!!


----------

